# my first choice-



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

ok so my breeder sent me a picof one of the pups she is the brown and white parti colour and is only 12 days old so its to early to say how she will turn i am also awaiting on some more pics of a few other pups this is going to be hard to pick so what do you all think of her-


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

What a great colour  I think she will be just perfect


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

thanks she does look lovely he is going to send me some more pics of a few others its going to be so very hard


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

It's so hard to tell when they are that little, but her color and markings are beautiful!


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

awwww I love parti colours they're sooo cute  never had the choice of a litter yet that had one in hehe I would be sooo tempted to take one tho, Nemo's dad was a red/white parti colour sooo who knows there might be one in the litter due in oct  fingers crossed. Hey I wanna see the other pups u have a choice of, you looking for show again or are you just gonna choose the puppy you fall in love with??


----------



## Lorisbabychi (Apr 3, 2005)

What a cute little puppy!!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

nemochi said:


> awwww I love parti colours they're sooo cute  never had the choice of a litter yet that had one in hehe I would be sooo tempted to take one tho, Nemo's dad was a red/white parti colour sooo who knows there might be one in the litter due in oct  fingers crossed. Hey I wanna see the other pups u have a choice of, you looking for show again or are you just gonna choose the puppy you fall in love with??


i was hoping to get one i fall in love with but preferably female so when she was older i could have some babies from her and jacob but now im seeing them im thinking about showing as well i will prob show her for a few years and then maybe think about a litter but thats not my priority just would love a fur baby he hasnt sent me pics of others yet im sitting on the pc waiting and waiting lol as soon as i get them chi people will be the first to see after me lol


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

chihuahua-lady said:


> i was hoping to get one i fall in love with but preferably female so when she was older i could have some babies from her and jacob


can I put my name on the waiting list for one of your puppys


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

lol it wont be for years he he he but so exciting iv had pups before from tyke they were gorgous and its great having a little family to look after


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

hey if I get a little girl I may be calling on Jakes services in 2 years  cos I dunno if I wanna use Stitch as a stud lol I dont wanna keep the two in the same house he'd never leave her alone. There is a very high chance I'll breed the girl I get cos there's like a 99% chance she's gonna be stunning with how the pervious litter turned out and the parents. I'll try and get some pics off my breeder of Nemo's sister she's cream and looks like Nemo awww she's sooo cute.


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

chihuahua-lady said:


> lol it wont be for years he he he



I know it'll be worth the wait  :lol:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

well jacobs your man he is a super stud already to all his teds he he he and patch even though she is neutered and really is not impressed by him ha the breeder who owns jacobs dad says id be mad not to breed from him as his head is so nice plus i have to say he is brill ha i would say that i need plenty more jacobs around


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

well imagine breeding him with a female version of Nemo could be interesting  lol


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

very cute! but i thought chihuahua's weren't called "parti coolors"


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awww yeah that would be a great litter imagine awwwww to cute for words you know you wouldnt wanna part with them id have to have one lol i wonder how they would look id say they would have real nice heads and just be way to gorgous


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

luv4mygirls said:


> very cute! but i thought chihuahua's weren't called "parti coolors"


thats what we call them over here if they are brown and white or black and white


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

fizzy&kirby's mum said:


> chihuahua-lady said:
> 
> 
> > lol it wont be for years he he he
> ...


ok your on my list after stef lol  she had her name down ages ago he he he


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

chihuahua-lady said:


> awww yeah that would be a great litter imagine awwwww to cute for words you know you wouldnt wanna part with them id have to have one lol i wonder how they would look id say they would have real nice heads and just be way to gorgous


Well as long as she isnt too small I will breed her once cos I personally wanna keep the breedline going anyway, would have to check to make sure Jake isnt related tho first  But once I see the litter in Oct I shall post pics and everyone can help me choose cos I wont be able too  I do have the first girl reserved tho  I was gonna ask u gonna take stud fee or pick of the litter lol


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

out of his first litter i am more than likely to wanna keep one if good enough to show thats what id love to do show jacobs baby but im not sure really iv never really thought about it


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

chihuahua-lady said:


> out of his first litter i am more than likely to wanna keep one if good enough to show thats what id love to do show jacobs baby but im not sure really iv never really thought about it


Well I'm sure you'll know when you see the pups as to what u wanna do I'm gonna have a problem I'd wanna keep them all  hehe. ummm when you go to shows have you seen "leyju amor dontyouknow" I dont know if she's shown much anymore tho that's Nemo's aunt and his grandad was "Ch Widogi Showdown". So that kinda gives you a rough idea of what the dogs look like. I may be calling you in 2 years if it all works out and I get a girl


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

i havent heard of the first one but i know widogi and thats a good line ruby has them in hers she has am.ch.widogi willi be good but most of hers are copymear and dachidas iv just looked at jacobs pedigree and he has a champ widogi playrite at cheveraz in his line and ch widogi playalong most of his is velena and suntree im going to update my site with there pedigrees so will let you know when i do and you can have a peek


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

chihuahua-lady said:


> i havent heard of the first one but i know widogi and thats a good line ruby has them in hers she has am.ch.widogi willi be good but most of hers are copymear and dachidas iv just looked at jacobs pedigree and he has a champ widogi playrite at cheveraz in his line and ch widogi playalong most of his is velena and suntree im going to update my site with there pedigrees so will let you know when i do and you can have a peek


My new pup/Nemo the Sire is Leyju Amor Questions but I dont think Bailey was shown much, but it's all Leyju and widogi on the sire's side and his mum was cholas as of the grandparents and chiquitito sooo not too bad a pedigree  Stitch's is mainly Yeosinga and Audgay main dog on his is CHYeosinga tomahawk his grandad and CH Yeosinga Brad. oooo I'm gonna be nosey and have a look  I'm too lazy to put my pup's pedigree's up involves lots of typing lol

BUT hey thats in 2 years I WANNA SEE MORE PUP PHOTOS


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

looks like it's going to be another stunning addition to your chi-family :wink: :wave: 

kisses nat


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

im just gonna start trying to put pedigrees up on my site i am sitting on computer anyway waiting for pics the waiting is sooo horrible i know breeders are busy but boy im sooo impatient lol


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Awww what a cute little pup  i love the colouring


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

ooooh cutie cutie cutie!!!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

ok iv just added the pedigrees to my sire boy that was hard work my head hurts lol


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

chihuahua-lady said:


> ok iv just added the pedigrees to my sire boy that was hard work my head hurts lol


Now u know why I said I wouldnt type mine up lol, too many names. I shall go check them out  just need coffee to digest the info I get a headache just looking at my own dogs pedigree's.


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

luv her! absolutly beautiful- i see that lil apple head lol


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

awwww pedigrees lol I just viewed em Vik. Funny you mention them, I was on Coltham chihuahuas site the other day and couldnt beleive how much his dogs looked like ruby. And then looking at his litters and that I saw her. Ruby was in a pic of one of his litters and I knew the pic from you (I think you'd posted it here) I was positive it was Ruby.  Last year Neil Wallace had my perfect chi- he was stunning, a black and tan smooth boy but he wanted him picked up the next day and it was such short notice I couldnt get him. But everytime I saw a black and tan I would compare it to his one and it just wernt the same. But now my romeo reminds me exactly of him- black mask and just so much like him!  If Is got him- he coulda been related to ruby :wink:  but i wouldnt change my romeo for the world


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awwww stef you got your baby in the end though have you got him registered yet if so whats his show name do you get to pick your own i was to late to pick rubys but is i had it would of been coltham lady in red at bornoz or coltham royal ruby at bornoz lol im loving the name sapphy by the way real nice


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

stefanie_farrell said:


> Last year Neil Wallace had my perfect chi- he was stunning, a black and tan smooth boy but he wanted him picked up the next day and it was such short notice I couldnt get him.


Hey Steph I had the same thing happen to me in Jan with Bramerita I was offered a 6 month old pup he was gorgeous but I couldn't get down till the weekend and by then she'd sold him and he was only £500  I wasnt happy


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

i got offered a pup as well i was so excited then didnt hear nothing oh well i got my perfect girl now


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

chihuahua-lady said:


> i got offered a pup as well i was so excited then didnt hear nothing oh well i got my perfect girl now


Thats why I have a problem with a lot of show breeders they offer u a dog and then if u cant get there within 24 hours it's gone, I was like :shock: but u offered him to me


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

you know whats really strange me and her talk over e mail but when ever we see each other at shows we dont actully talk lol weird there are some real nice breeders/showers though its just finding the right one at least i know from experiance now when i breed


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

chihuahua-lady said:


> you know whats really strange me and her talk over e mail but when ever we see each other at shows we dont actully talk lol weird there are some real nice breeders/showers though its just finding the right one at least i know from experiance now when i breed


Lee from Amarantos is lovely I spoke to her on the phone a few times and I was on her list for pups but when I got Nemo I took my name off. There are some really nice people around but I cant say I'm a fan of people who say one thing and then change their minds but I guess when they have loads of people wanting their dogs they can pick and choose who they go to


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

i know what you mean i was waiting for one of her pups and then didnt hear nothing but your rite they have so many people wanting them they are prob not phased by it


----------



## BlueMo0nz (Nov 2, 2004)

What a cutie! I love the coloring and markings!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

thanks i just wish i knew which ones i can pick from


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Im going to see the breeder soon vik so I'll sort his things/name out with her. Though does he have to be @ something? Because I dont have a name like eg yours is Bornoz - what do i do lol???


Dont you find now you have a chi you have better chances of getting another??? I do! Lol I was offered one too from Bramerita too recently!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

no you dont have to have that i brought that coz i show i wanted to get my dogs under my name and coz im showing a few i thought that was best then if i ever breed the pups names will be for example bornoz lady vuitton
or something like that


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

ow ok thanks vik! :wave:


----------



## Alli (Jul 21, 2005)

The chocolate and white parti colouring is what I was looking for before we found Diego. That is definitely going to be the colour of my next chi. It can be hard to find them with really nice markings, and that little one looks gorgeous!


----------

